# which sub to choose Hifonics Vs Kicker



## AltimaNewBe (Aug 21, 2005)

im stuck between 2 subs the kikcer Solo-Baric S12L7 with dual 2ohm voice coils and the Hifonics SQ12SQ with daul 2ohm voic coils. iv read alot about the kicker subs but cant really find anything about Hifonics. What sub should i go with?

Thanks In advance

Hifonics Specs
AS12SQ 12-Inch Square 2-OhmDVC Driver Theile & Small Parameters:
WRMS = 900-Watts
Ω = 2-Ohm + 2-Ohm
Fs = 37.32 Hz
Qts = 0.38
Vas = 21.5 Liters
Xmax = 22mm
SPL = 95.65dB @ 2.83v

Kicker Specs
Size 12 -inch
Impedance 2 ohms
Cone Material SoloKon
Surround Material Santoprene rubber
Sealed Box Volume (cubic feet) 0.88 - 2
Ported Box Volume (cubic feet) 1.75 - 3.25
Dual Voice Coil Yes
Sensitivity 88.84dB
Frequency Response 20 - 0.1k Hz
RMS Power Range (Watts) 50-750
Peak Power Handling (Watts) 1500
Top Mount Depth (inches) 6 5/8
Cutout Diameter or Length (inches) 11 3/16
Vas (liters) 62.53
Fs (Hz) 33.965
Qts 0.5125
Xmax (millimeters) 14.1


----------



## 95'BlackP-Finder (Nov 24, 2005)

I don't know much about Hiphonics, but The Kicker Solobaric...My buddy has the 06' 10'' in the back of his Camaro with a TMA 500 Monoblock, and a Pioneer 300 watt running 800 watts RMS to it and It will absolutely shatter windows...Peace


----------



## arjayiii (Dec 13, 2005)

go with the kickers.


----------



## O5Altima (Jun 3, 2006)

I would probably go with a 13" JL W7.. I have a buddy with a 10" and it sounds like 2 12"s... so imagine what 1 13 sounds like.. 

http://mobile.jlaudio.com/images/579.jpg

Free Air Resonance (Fs): 23.5 Hz
Electrical “Q” (Qes): 0.476
Mechanical “Q” (Qms): 7.517
Total Speaker “Q” (Qts): 0.448
Equivalent Compliance (Vas): 3.68 cu. ft. / 104.3 liters
One-Way, Linear Excursion (Xmax)*: 1.25 in. / 32 mm
Reference Efficiency (no): 0.269%
Efficiency (1W/1m)**: 86.3 dB SPL
Effective Piston Area (Sd): 107.35 sq. in. / 0.0693 sq. m
DC Resistance (Re): 2.41 ohm***
Nominal Impedance (Znom): Dual 1.5 ohm
Thermal Power Handling (Pt): 1000W
Driver Displacement: 0.21 cu. ft. / 5.9 liters
Net Weight: 52 lbs. / 23.6 kg


----------



## O5Altima (Jun 3, 2006)

I would probably go with a 13" JL W7.. I have a buddy with a 10" and it sounds like 2 12"s... so imagine what 1 13 sounds like.. 










Free Air Resonance (Fs): 23.5 Hz
Electrical “Q” (Qes): 0.476
Mechanical “Q” (Qms): 7.517
Total Speaker “Q” (Qts): 0.448
Equivalent Compliance (Vas): 3.68 cu. ft. / 104.3 liters
One-Way, Linear Excursion (Xmax)*: 1.25 in. / 32 mm
Reference Efficiency (no): 0.269%
Efficiency (1W/1m)**: 86.3 dB SPL
Effective Piston Area (Sd): 107.35 sq. in. / 0.0693 sq. m
DC Resistance (Re): 2.41 ohm***
Nominal Impedance (Znom): Dual 1.5 ohm
Thermal Power Handling (Pt): 1000W
Driver Displacement: 0.21 cu. ft. / 5.9 liters
Net Weight: 52 lbs. / 23.6 kg


----------

